# How to get more from your paint store



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Marrone's recent post on using HD reminded me of this post by Heidi.



> Your paint store can be one of the most valuable resources in your business. They can provide product knowledge and expertise, assistance with estimating quantities, colour advice, delivery of products and REFERRALS. Not to mention the endless coffee, donuts, t-shirts and other perks most stores provide to their contractors. But those things and preferential pricing are earned.


Source


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RCP said:


> Marrone's recent post on using HD reminded me of this post by Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I just read that article. Very good points. When we work in another state or area and have to go to their local BM store we never ask for the painters discount. Some places do just toss us a better price since we are in our painting cloths and we chat them up while they are mixing our paints, some don't. Even SW we never asked in other stores for our discount the local store gave us. To me you must earn it. Use them regularly and don't expect it. Let them offer it.
As for the coffee and donuts our store doesn't give us any but we do get shirts and sweat shirts from them when we ask for them. Which in the last 5 years has been twice.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Marrone's recent post on using HD reminded me of this post by Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> Source


 
I have NEVER seen a doughnut in any paint store


----------

